# Primary Health Organisation Manager Skill Assessment



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi there, 

Just wondering have anyone of you pass the skill assessment for Primary Health Organisation Manager??

As I am on a similar situation now.I am working as a health programme administrator and would like to lodge my skill assessment as primary health organisation manager.
I am graduated from Bachelor of Health Science/Commerce..so the degree part is fine, just a bit concern about the work experience part. 

it would be kind of you u tell me if anyone have pass the skill assessment. 

Cheers


----------



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

Is there no one apply skill assessment on this occupations???


----------



## Henda (Apr 19, 2016)

i hold a medical degree and I worked as primary health manager for 3 years 

I have the same situation like you 

would you help me


----------



## cynfa (Mar 30, 2016)

Henda said:


> i hold a medical degree and I worked as primary health manager for 3 years
> 
> I have the same situation like you
> 
> would you help me


Hi Henda,

Unfortunately I don't have any respond from here yet..
however, Im gathering documents myself and hope for the best..

for you case i think it would be easy as u do work as primary health manager. As I worked as program administrator instead..therefore its a bit tricky for me..


----------



## oc3 (Aug 12, 2016)

hello Henda, please do you have any updates and how did the skill assessment go?


----------



## shivashrestha91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello Henda and Cnfa,

Saw this thread/post and wanted to inquire if you all have applied for skills assessment already. I am also keen in this profile of primary health organization manager.

Please keep in touch

thanks


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Guys
I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 55+5 points with SS on 27th march 
When can i expect my invitation ?
Did you guys already submitted your EOI ?
Please answer
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cynfa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering have anyone of you pass the skill assessment for Primary Health Organisation Manager??
> 
> ...



I have successfully passed a few people through it ....


----------



## colivfilho (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi guys, does anyone here already apply for this occupation? I'm looking for some help.


Thanks


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

I av a medical degree. Don't know if am eligible


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> cynfa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


----------



## Neha_G (Jan 28, 2018)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 55+5 points with SS on 27th march
> When can i expect my invitation ?
> Did you guys already submitted your EOI ?
> ...


Hi.Any update on your application?


----------



## Neha_G (Jan 28, 2018)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 55+5 points with SS on 27th march
> When can i expect my invitation ?
> Did you guys already submitted your EOI ?
> ...


Hi, 

Any update on your application?


----------



## sweetB (Jul 4, 2018)

I av a MBBS certificate as a medical doctor, will appreciate sir If u can help thru the assessment. Thank in advance[/QUOTE] did you get a positive assessement as a primary health organisation manager?


----------



## Keshav14 (Jul 9, 2018)

HI Guys,

I got a medical degree and 1.5 years of experience as Practice manager. Just wondering if they would accept the degree since it is from CHINA(NOn-Australian). 
Also anyone knows if they require TFN since I worked on ABN.

Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Keshav14 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I got a medical degree and 1.5 years of experience as Practice manager. Just wondering if they would accept the degree since it is from CHINA(NOn-Australian).
> Also anyone knows if they require TFN since I worked on ABN.
> ...


Sharing your TFN is not required as far as I know - but if you provide a Group Certificate or ATO documents as evidence, it might have your TFN on it.


----------



## anshu.airan (Dec 13, 2018)

*Did you get through?*



shaz3698 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 55+5 points with SS on 27th march
> When can i expect my invitation ?
> Did you guys already submitted your EOI ?
> ...


Hello, did you get through the assessment?


----------



## dream_aus1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi All,

I have applied for skill assessment with vetassess for primary health organisation manager have received a negative outcome.

Has anyone received positive outcome ? can you please help with review process?

Thanks,
dream_aus1


----------

